# What to look for on ebay our purchase for machines or grinders



## Leoluo (Apr 21, 2017)

Can anybody help with this topic?

Does a similar guide already exists?

For example , I have seen posting this online...

looks to good to be true...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mazzer-luigi-spa-/262953155964?hash=item3d393abd7c:g:H-0AAOSwkShY~4rN#shpCntId


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My advice would be to go see whatever it is you're thinking of buying. Keep checking the For Sale thread on the forum, at least you know the equipment is genuine and honest!!


----------

